# next door neighbors



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

how did everyones neighbors react to you starting flying birds/? 

do they look at you strange , i guess its all about were u live , when i lived in the city , it was no big deal , now out east on longisland on the water people are funny. they think im crazy . any thoughs .


----------



## Nkloft (Jan 24, 2011)

some neighbors were suprised when they saw them flying and coming back to the loft. they never knew u can actually teach pigeons to come back home again.


----------



## Jamax99 (Dec 17, 2011)

i had to get a town permit just incase someone complained


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Where I live you need a permit also, none of my neighbors bother me.


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

it brother the hell out of me that some places you need to get a permit to keep pigeons, it burn me up that a your neighbor dont need a permit to have a dog that could tear a kid head off


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

My neighbor's are amazed at what these pigeons could do. On race day they know what im doing out there early Saturday morning. So far I could say I have good neighbors.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't know how the neighbors who were here when my dad moved in and started racing 37 years ago. But I know how the new neighbors who bought thier house knowing the coops were there. Complined to everybody they could complain to we had the Town of Islip but they couldn't do anything becasue we had permits but they gave us a summons for an unregistered boat and for having rats. When there wasn't any it was more because I cursed them out after I walked them around and after not seeing any signs of rats they told me that just because they don't see any signs doesn't mean they aren't there. Then the neighbors called Suffolk County Board of Health they checked everything out becasue they neighbors claimed there was rats and nothing was found and they were satisfied. I do get a rat hole now and then but I poison or trap them once I see any signs. Then they called the Suffolk County Board of Health saying there was flies they came and found nothing wrong. Then these ppl called the Suffolk SPCA saying there was dead birds all over the place. They came and the first guy was all on me because my coop had a lil crap on the floor. He wanted me to keep the coops spotless and was gonna come check up. Well the next time he came back I had cleaned the coops within and hour of the time he came and he still tried to tell me the coop wasn't clean enough. And was gonna come back. This time he came back with his superviser and the superviser said that our birds were the healthiest birds he had seen and told the opther guy that they are birds they are gonna poop what do you expect these ppl to sit out there catching it all day and then we were done with them. If you get bad neighbors stuff like that happens but I think that is far from normal. I got the guy who complains one time when he was trying to argue with me how my birds devalued his house. I told him then your lucky you must have got the house at a discounted price and he just walked away. But IDK why they don't get in trouble for making all kinds of false claims to all these agencies.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I have 3 neighbors who have neighboring backyards with mine. One family we have never really talked to ever, just a hi here and there and we just mind our own business. One of the neighbors on the side are just the same but they're good sports about it. And lastly the other family on one of the sides is actually pretty interested in the pigeons. They have had their kids come over quite a few times to look at them. What they found the most interesting was a day old baby pigeon (something they had NEVER seen before)


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

My neighbours are fine, If birds are well trained they stay off neighbours roofs. I sometimes wonder what they think if a young roller rolls down into their yard though.


----------



## SouthTown Racers (Jan 14, 2009)

The people around me think it is very cool....Im lucky to have such cool people because I live in the city and our houses are about 10 ft apart. I have to keep complete control of my birds while loft flying because I dont want to have any problems. The only times people look at me funny is in the early spring when Im running around counting baby pigeons that are scattered about the roof tops. I guess people also looked at me a little funny when we had a smash 300 and I was in my back yard dressed in my winter coat and coveralls in a lawn chair. I was out there at first light on the 2nd day, and it dropped into the 20s that Oct night!


----------



## rasheed.rubeena (Dec 29, 2011)

My neighbors don't actually know i have pigeons only the neighbor just beside me knows that i have pigeons but they dont have any problem with them but i have with them X-( they do things that can hurt the pigeons


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

most of my neighbors are from bklyn so they're used to it


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

If I lived in New York,I would call my loft "MAFIA LOFT"....I think that would keep the aholes next door away and quiet....hahahahahaha!!!! Walter,rename your loft !! Alamo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

people here think they are really cool.. I do have a large white flock so they are pretty impressive flying.. Im not sure what they think if they see me yelling and running and flailing my arms in the air to scare off a hawk, They must say "check out the crazy women next door"...lol..


----------



## DAK1 (Jan 24, 2010)

I live in Phoenix, Nobody cares much about their neighbors 
I've lived in my house for 12 yrs and I never really talked to my neighbors.
but I'm sure they know when 30 homers take flight


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

Alamo said:


> If I lived in New York,I would call my loft "MAFIA LOFT"....I think that would keep the aholes next door away and quiet....hahahahahaha!!!! Walter,rename your loft !! Alamo


The guy who was complining tried to use that BS on me telling me to watch myself I don't know who I'm dealing with. I told him I know who I'm dealing with a piece of Sh**. I know a few guys who are in the crime families and the guys who are really in you'd never know. Most of the guys who go around saying they are are nobodies. I seen it one time where the biggest loudest guys, guys that never shut their mouth. All shut up and acted like they were in church when the one big shot walked in the building. They all kissed his hand it was like I was watching a movie. Then he left and they were back to their normal selves.


----------



## jaelyn loft (Oct 25, 2011)

Pigeon0446 said:


> The guy who was complining tried to use that BS on me telling me to watch myself I don't know who I'm dealing with. I told him I know who I'm dealing with a piece of Sh**. I know a few guys who are in the crime families and the guys who are really in you'd never know. Most of the guys who go around saying they are are nobodies. I seen it one time where the biggest loudest guys, guys that never shut their mouth. All shut up and acted like they were in church when the one big shot walked in the building. They all kissed his hand it was like I was watching a movie. Then he left and they were back to their normal selves.


so true everyone out here thinks they're somebody what a joke


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

So far no problems with neighbors, they get a kick seeing them fly around and land back in their coop. when the young ones hang out on their roofs then they get a litle pesty.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Older couple behind my house are amazed by them. as soon as they see me out by the loft the come out on there deck fold out there chairs drink in hand and they wait for me to let the birds out for there daily exercice. they will watch them fly around, kind of like watching an air show. as soon as I signal the birds to drop and they trap to feed and the last bird is in the loft the shows over and the couple give's me a friendly wave and they go back in there house.makes me feel good it's like I am puting on a show for them.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I am in a small city in a basic older neighborhood/subdivision. The neighbor that I thought would be uptight is really interested and loves to watch the birds fly. The neighbor that I thought would be fine is uptight and tried to blame my birds for any bird poop that she finds - while her dogs have been pooping in my front yard for years- go figure. People are weird.


----------



## klondike goldie (Apr 20, 2009)

I can't see my neighbor's house from my house or loft. I can hear them shooting sometimes so I went around and told people that I had racing pigeons and didn't want them shot. Everyone told me they would not shoot at them. A couple of people said they had been watching them fly. One guy said he may get into pigeons when he retires.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Haven't had any complaints myself. Where I live a lot of people have horses and a lot have chickens so pigeons are accepted. Some people really like them and most see them fly a lot and enjoy them. Just actually had my neirboor come bring his son who was in town come by yesterday to come check out all my birds. Im fly my birds almost everyday in groups to have birds always in the sky. They will do swoops (simi dives) 10ish feet above the ground over my neirboors backyard and I'm sure they enjoy it. Spoken with them and they like them. Across my street (dirt road) my neirboors have a horse rescue and I always like to toss all my birds out if they have any large amount of people (20+) there. Just to give some pigeon PR. That and they fly right over there horses in a kit of up to 40 sometimes 20 so it's fun. Shown my birds to people a lot, always fun kicked them out of the loft and always get the "so they just come back?" question. To which I normally say I wouldn't let them out of they didn't. Like I just tossed out 20 birds that are now just going to fly away.


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

some neighbors catch pigeon and sell or trade to others


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Well I was woke up at 430 this morning cops were all over in my yard and a pickup was in my back yard next to the pigeon loft had to unlock the loft for the cops apparently they were in pursuit of this guy in a stolen truck he decided to try driving through my yard only to find the loft back there and privacy fencing around the rest of my yard what a morning! Essentially I'm saying my neighbors better like my birds they fight crime


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> Well I was woke up at 430 this morning cops were all over in my yard and a pickup was in my back yard next to the pigeon loft had to unlock the loft for the cops apparently they were in pursuit of this guy in a stolen truck he decided to try driving through my yard only to find the loft back there and privacy fencing around the rest of my yard what a morning! Essentially I'm saying my neighbors better like my birds they fight crime


oh my goodness!... lol..Im glad he did not run into your loft. I lived in Rapid city for a few years and this time of year was not my favorite.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ya that is where I live people can get crazy!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Ssyybfamloft said:


> Ya that is where I live people can get crazy!


It was a nice town though, we lived in an small white house that had allot of apple trees in the yard across from a park, I think it was Roosevelt park, there was a small motel on the corner and it got packed when the bikers came to town...lol..


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

most of my neighbors dont realise how pigeons race or know it even the sport exsist....there like asking a thousand questions ....lol


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Jamax99 said:


> how did everyones neighbors react to you starting flying birds/?
> 
> do they look at you strange , i guess its all about were u live , when i lived in the city , it was no big deal , now out east on longisland on the water people are funny. they think im crazy . any thoughs .[/QUO
> 
> ...


----------



## Pigeon observer (Apr 28, 2012)

I wonder why some irresponsible owners have problems with their neighbors. Can you guess why the neighbors in this photograph would call the town?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Is that supposed to be a town,in the picture above ??It just looks like houses...Alamo


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I think he is saying the place looks like a dump so it's okay to tell the govermnent on the person, but I'm not sure exactly what he is getting at.


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

From the looks of it, i would have thought the place was burned down


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

thank God my neighbors think my white homers are the most beautiful site, i only fly them for a few hours in the evening, it's so weird that they only land on my house and not the neighbors, i told them when their daughter gets married they can use them for free at her wedding


----------



## Pigeon observer (Apr 28, 2012)

My brother is a local fireman who responded here one night because of some fireworks went off in the middle of the brush. He knew I was into pigeons and he told me about this place... I keep my stuff neat and clean and my neighbors never complain....


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

I've got 8 neighbors. Most are nice or keep to themselves. The ones which are most likely to complain; I've got stuff on. One's dog craps in my yard, the other's dog won't stop barking at my kids. The last one, I don't have anything on, but his house is surrounded by mature trees and my birds steer clear of his yard.

I was excersizing my birds one morning and a yb landed on a neighbor's shed. The shed didn't even belong to the lady, but if looks could kill, that would have been one dead pigeon. I went over and tossed a football straight up in the air and the yb flew back to my loft.


----------



## Pigeon observer (Apr 28, 2012)

Print Tippler said:


> I think he is saying the place looks like a dump so it's okay to tell the govermnent on the person, but I'm not sure exactly what he is getting at.


No what I am saying is we talk about educating people but when some fellow pigion owner keeps their place like a dump they make is harder for us. If your neighbors can not see your junk, or smell it they have nothing to complain about... I had a neighbor that complained about the smell of dog [email protected] from my yard. Well I had a 158 pound dog who did his business 10 feet from his kitchen door. I had no argument, I needed to keep my dog from going there and clean it up.....Don't give them anything to complain about and they can not complain....


----------

